# Bout time i get some pics on here



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

this is my whip...

go here to see more http://www.wrteam.com/members/casey.html


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

clean
thats the same headlamp/grille setup i want


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

is your car teal? i'll sell you my grille!

its got a nice F/I carbon fiber hood wit the sides painted but you cant see it with the reflection on it..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nah, my car is red..but i can easily change the grille color
i dunno if i could afford to buy it from you right now, maybe if the price was right
PM me if you wanna


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Lookin' good man! Definitely have to meet up sometime soon, keep in touch! :cheers:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks good


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice lookin ride. Clean and smooth.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

yah .. i dont like the pics though, even though im sittin on teins , it still looks high up


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> yah .. i dont like the pics though, even though im sittin on teins , it still looks high up


NAH!! It looks good. You can see the rear wheels are tucked nicely under the wheel well.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

funny part is ... my teins are like 3/4 way up...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice ride !


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

nice sentra. the grill looks a little like a daewoo grill but it actually makes the car look classy. good job :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

stillen grill?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

yes, its the stillen grille... dont like it much , if i could find a buyer i wanna get the lucino JDM grille (non nis knacks)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont like the stillen either, same goes for the nis knocks one 
the JDM lucino one looks hot, i want it too hehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well great news everyone ! i found a new source for the jdm lucino grill.. probably for a better price as well.

it may take a few weeks before we get any in but as soon as we do well get it in again.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

well Lui ... sign me up for the first order!!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i hope the price is right


----------

